# Where to catch your first flathead?



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

What body of water would you recommend for trying to catch someones first? I have never fished for then and would like to catch one this spring/early summer


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Atwood


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

What part of the state you in


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

slimdaddy45 said:


> What part of the state you in


Northeast, strongsville to be specific but willing to travel a good ways


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

First resource i would check is odnr's site. They have species specific information. This is what they have under habitat and behavior for flatheads.


Adults prefer deep pools with slow current and cover, such as submerged logs and brush piles. They are found in large rivers in Ohio and are most abundant in the Maumee, Muskingum, Scioto, and Ohio Rivers. They can also be found in most of the larger reservoirs in the state, and they feed almost entirely on live fish.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

catfishjustin said:


> First resource i would check is odnr's site. They have species specific information. This is what they have under habitat and behavior for flatheads.
> 
> 
> Adults prefer deep pools with slow current and cover, such as submerged logs and brush piles. They are found in large rivers in Ohio and are most abundant in the Maumee, Muskingum, Scioto, and Ohio Rivers. They can also be found in most of the larger reservoirs in the state, and they feed almost entirely on live fish.


Thank you


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hit mosquito, it's the only lake with a fishable population of flatties, in northeast Ohio. Other lakes have them, but you'll fish yourself out before you catch one. If you do come south hit tappan, clendenig, or Piedmont.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Bank fishing or boat?


----------

